# 17K G.F .



## Anonymous (Oct 6, 2011)

I found this in several pounds of gold filled eyeglass frames that I purchased.Both arms say 1/10 17K G.F. but the bridge says 1/10 12K G.F. I have seen these before in ebay (UK) but I've never owned any personally.Below is a picture of both arms and the bridge.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting find mic.

Please let us know if it actually turns out to be 17K GF or not.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 6, 2011)

I ended up have about 8 sets like that,and 4 sets that were 14k solid.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 7, 2011)

Heh! That's something unusual, to say the least. I refined, literally, thousands of pairs of frames and do not recall ever seeing any marked as 17KGF. Any idea how old they might be?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Heh! That's something unusual, to say the least. I refined, literally, thousands of pairs of frames and do not recall ever seeing any marked as 17KGF. Any idea how old they might be?
> Harold


No Sir,no idea of how old they are.But they all had the same company name on them.They are all in the furnace right now.Here is a pic of all of them.I will post a pic of the button when I am done.


----------



## gcoo029 (Oct 13, 2011)

mic said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Heh! That's something unusual, to say the least. I refined, literally, thousands of pairs of frames and do not recall ever seeing any marked as 17KGF. Any idea how old they might be?
> ...



How did the smelting go? Did you get enough gold to make the process worthwhile? 

I buy used jewelry but usually turn away any GF and GP I get offered. Maybe I should reconsider

Cheers

Greg Cook
www.northlandgoldbuyers.info


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 13, 2011)

The first button was 26.2 grams,the second was 3.3 grams,and I have at least another 10 grams in solution.I also bought another pound and a half from the same person,and I still have about a pound of frames left to go through from the first 2.5 pounds that I bought.
On a side note,to those that know what is going on,I am starting on my boat tomorrow.I picked up some things for it today,and hopefully I'll have it done by monday.I'll post pics when I am all done.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 16, 2011)

Are your yields indicating a 17k gold fill?

It is possible the numbering die was brittle and chipped making the "2" appear to be a "7". The font style of the ear piece is quite different than the bridge stamp, And you can see the "F" is chipped as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Are your yields indicating a 17k gold fill?


No I am very sorry,but I did not process them seperately,but with the karat gold I had,and other matching frames that were not marked.I had no way of comparing the amounts,with any data.However,my yields do indicate that the unmarked pieces were solid karat gold.I will seperate them in the batch I am getting tomorrow,and run them seperately,if there are any in that batch.It is from the same seller,so I am hoping to see some more solid gold.I almost forgot,I promised to show a picture.This is the first button.I did not get a picture of the small button,and I need to finish up the remainder of the powder,and I still have about 3/4 lb of the frames to process.
(the picture shows 26.3gr,it is suppose to be 26.2gr,there was a tiny piece of flux on the bottom)


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 16, 2011)

gcoo029 said:


> How did the smelting go? Did you get enough gold to make the process worthwhile?


There would be no smelting involved in processing eye glasses, although a good incineration is suggested. 
Assuming one would have found it necessary to melt, that's what would have been done---melting, *not* smelting. Smelting makes reference to the extraction of values from ores. 



> I buy used jewelry but usually turn away any GF and GP I get offered. Maybe I should reconsider


Only you can make that decision. Some don't mind dealing with plated materials. Gold filled is far better, but a long ways from dealing with karat gold. All depends on how much you're willing to learn so you can handle the material profitably. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 16, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Are your yields indicating a 17k gold fill?
> 
> It is possible the numbering die was brittle and chipped making the "2" appear to be a "7". The font style of the ear piece is quite different than the bridge stamp, And you can see the "F" is chipped as well.


You may be on to something. Take note that the F is missing the upper cross bar, and the bottom of the 7 appears to have a slight extension (note that I inspected the images enlarged). 
I can't imagine any reason to mix both 17k gf and 12K gf-----and must confess I've never knowingly seen 17 k in any form, whether gf or solid. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Oct 17, 2011)

I cannot say I ever saw 17K gold fill, but I did a 19K gold fill pocket watch not too many months ago.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> I can't imagine any reason to mix both 17k gf and 12K gf-----and must confess I've never knowingly seen 17 k in any form, whether gf or solid.
> Harold


I initially thought the same thing when I saw them.However I found several pairs that were this way,and I noticed the top of the 7 is perfectly straight across,not curved like a 2.So I decided to do some research,before I started this thread,and found several items like this.Eyeglasses with 17kgf arms,and 12kgf frames from artcraft,identical to mine 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200612042153
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360378519556?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3692.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D360378519556%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------

